# new cnc router



## drharward (Jul 27, 2011)

Just purchased a Shark CNC Router.
Have had it about 2 weeks.
Cut several parts, nothing fancy but I am cutting.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome David! We are glad you joined us!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums *David.*


----------



## gorbo (Jul 19, 2011)

Keep cutting, had mine about a year now and still learning all the time


----------



## gary penwright (Aug 19, 2010)

is the software easy to use


----------



## gorbo (Jul 19, 2011)

garypenwright said:


> is the software easy to use


Nothing about CNC is easy, its a learning curve, sometimes very steep one!! I vetric VCarve pro I find it easy but i have been using it a long time, if you can`t give it loads of hours think again


----------

